# [SOLVED] changing display settings in bios



## slurpy (May 5, 2008)

Hi. I have a dell inspiron 8600 laptop from long ago and some time back the lcd stopped functioning. I had a spare monitor lying around, so I tried hooking it up. In xp, I logged in and used a flash light to see whatever i could on the laptop display and managed to point and click my way through to connecting the monitor as a 2nd display. However, for future ease of use I thought of enabling the vga as the default display in the bios. after considerable flash light viewing in a dark room, i realized there's no option to change the default display to an external monitor in the bios. :sigh: Is there any thing I can do about this? any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: changing display settings in bios*

have you enabled the vga monitor in Display Properties? try to set it as Primary (right-click and set as Primary).


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: changing display settings in bios*

slurpy,

Most laptops have a <Function> key combo to toggle between the internal and external video displays. Look at the top rows of your keyboard and see if your see some icons on the keys that look like a display. I believe on your model, press <FN> + F8 (Hold down Function key while pressing F8 Key). This toggles the display between built-in and the external video connector.

If you don't have the manual for your PC, go to:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins8500/en/8500/OM/8600/i8600-om.pdf

Pressing the F2 key after you Power ON the PC should bring you into the BIOS setup screen. I'm not sure if there are any settings in here about default video output (built-in or external) but it's worth checking into. DO NOT change anything in the BIOS setup screen that you're not sure about as the consequences could render your PC un-bootable.

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## slurpy (May 5, 2008)

*Re: changing display settings in bios*

goodness, i can't believe i never saw that fn+f8 option in 3 and a half years!!! :grin: the last time i felt this stupid was while playing monkey island... thanks a lot...


----------

